# Yo squarters!



## coolguyeagle76' (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi my names floyd and im looking for some good proactive people to live and maybe work on a warehouse style squat in tallahassee florida. the place is huge and has been abandoned/empty for about seven years. pretty hidden acces poits and area for a large garden in the back. im in welding school and will most likely be gone for the summer but for the next few months and hopefully when i return this place will be home. anyone interested in living large in the capital of florida and is down to live free with some good people and help out pm me!:goat:


----------

